

Back door competition for TrueCrypt fork? - pera
http://www.metzdowd.com/pipermail/cryptography/2014-June/021676.html

======
xarball
This is a horrific idea.

What we need is zero-tolerance for this kind of quality and architecture, from
high to low. Security software CAN be understandable. You just have to focus
on perfecting the expression and interactions.

Think high-level APIs where you can't screw up, because the constituents are
so easy, trivial, and understood, that writing correct implementation becomes
both Child's Play, and Natural.

There's nothing inherently difficult about making logic easy to interact with
-- most of it just means breaking down more complex elements into grade-school
principles.

(In doing so, you remove the need to look at suicidal Garbage!)

~~~
phazmatis
Yep. It seems like crypto devs have never heard of abstraction layers. That's
what we get for letting a bunch of c programmers write this stuff ;p

